# The Regal Deluxe Is Home....



## mickeyc (May 7, 2016)

Here's some pictures as she arrived.  Can't wait to start the clean up.

Mike


----------



## mickeyc (May 7, 2016)

More pictures....


----------



## mickeyc (May 7, 2016)

Last pictures....


----------



## mickeyc (May 10, 2016)

Serial numbers...MOS-Q and beneath that (upside down) is MOD     502-288  and below that is 202292.  It's my understanding that the Regal Deluxe was only named that for a short period of time, late 1951 to maybe early 1952 when they went to the Color Flow name.

Mike


----------

